

Spinning Up a Free Hadoop Cluster: Step by Step - aouyang1
http://insightdataengineering.com/blog/hadoopdevops/

======
therobot24
this is great, i've just recently been getting into AWS for computation and
it's hard to find _good_ step-by-step tutorials like this one, thanks for the
post

